# QLD: Fernvale Twin Bridges



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Mate and I went out today for an arvo fish... Never been here before so was pretty excited. Water was perfect and glassy, no wind, light water flow, beautiful snags and overhanging branches/growth.. we were super keen and started flicking divers around. Could see surface splashes everywhere even though it was only 3.30pm or so. Continued with the divers and Matt got onto a beauty of a fish that really gave him a run for his money.. he thought he was onto a 40cm+ bass but pulled up a catfish.

This was the first and last fish of the day. We stayed until 7.30 or so moving onto the surface and trying all our lures and despite ideal conditions and time of day I only got one follow - but did almost lose a popper and had to retie a leader after a snag broke my braid.. It was agonising though, as everywhere we could hear bass boofs breaking the surface but our lures went untouched... we could not only hear the bass feeding but also saw many tail swirls in the water as we moved quietly along, not to mention smaller baitfish and mullet everywhere.

To be sitting on that glassy water with barely a breath of wind, the perfect dusk with some of the fishiest looking snags I've seen in a long time would have been great had we not been looking at and listening to the fish we couldn't catch. It was torture and my second donut trip in a row.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

ouch that hurts!
At least it was a nice paddle!


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

lol sounds familiar, I often fish the river not so much twin brisges anymore but I have a few spots I enjoy with no sign of anyone else for miles. I went to one of these spots yesterday and snaged 3 catfish, 1 tiny bass, 1 spangled perch, hooked a leg of a poor turtle and hooked myself in the pinkie god that hurt. All I wanted was a decent Bass for the day and after giving up and paddleing back towards base I saw what looked like a 50cm bass launch out of the water 4ft in front of me definately the biggest I have ever seen in the river sad to say after 1000 odd casts after him I gave up the ghost and went home.


----------



## Decay (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Phil,
Sorry to hear you didn't get stuck into all those Bass, you make it sound like the place is full of them. I went there with Spencer once and all we got was one Bass, a catfish and half a dozen spangled fingerlings.

Matt,
should have stayed at home and planned to go out on the bay for the next trip.... hope you can still make it.

Cheers,
Derek


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

yea oh well nice paddle anyways besides having to pull half a hook out of my finger lol, was very disappointed about the tsunami warning kept thinking what are the odds?!?!?


----------



## Galvin (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah well mate at least ya tried!...There has been no action on all parts of the river all summer, Plenty of platypus,lungfish,mullet etc.. etc... but I honestly think that there are too many people hittin the river for bass......I'm just hoping that the ones that fish for em' are catching and releasing....I took me new dog down the river yesterday and spotted 13 canoes with rods packed, and another two with good set-ups......I've been scanning the river for the past 4 yrs and this summer out of the last 4, has definitely been the worst.........Awesome river to paddle though!


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

I dunno, there are plenty of bass in the river but they are just a hard fish to catch, a lot comes down to the right lure the right place at the right time, the bass that end up in the river are largely from wivenhoe dam so there shouldn't be a supply shortage not that I actively take what I catch. I do however agree totally on the fact that twin bridges is now overun with fishos but then again fishing that stretch in my experience, you catch a lot of small rat bass which are not legal anyways, so fishing there for me is more for a bit of exercise and a bit of fun.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

There aren't too many bass in this stretch of the river, Twin Bridges gives easy access to boats as well and I recall when I was fishing there last year I saw some blokes netting there. I reported them to fisheries and to the local cops but I never heard anything back. So really this area gets hit hard that's why there is a lack of bass there.

Look other places along the river where access is more difficult and you should get better results ;-)

Cheers


----------



## SnakeMan (Mar 8, 2009)

Once again I don't disagree twin bridges gets hit hard, although I do disagree about there being a lack of bass in the river system


----------

